
There’s one simple thing great communicators do…prompt talking - imartin2k
https://medium.com/the-mission/theres-one-simple-thing-great-communicators-do-prompt-talking-385338e2c4d2
======
NinaJZapala
I like onion peeling but what about those of us who want you to get to the
point -

~~~
imartin2k
Yeah there seem to be this tension between people who advise to keep things as
short as possible and those who recommend "selling" a message/piece of
information as a captivating story.

However, it seems to me as if the story tellers usually win, even if they take
more of the listeners'/readers' time.

On the other hand, one could argue that Seth Godin (mentioned in the tex)
actually does both at the same time.

